# Hukkam And Fortune Telling



## namritanevaeh (Apr 24, 2016)

So I came by today to ask a question.

I see there is a thread about hukkam vs tarot which I did read with interest and reply to, but this is not solely about tarot. I've been wondering about this.

 So as I understand it Sikhi claims that everything is hukkam. As in it's pre-determined, no matter what we want. But as I understand it Sikhs or Sikhi generally doesn't put any weight in fortune telling.

Now I realize that there are a lot of charlatans out there trying to make a buck off people, who have zero skill. But having met some very fascinating people, I do think some people have some skills that are somewhat difficult to "understand", but that are basically a view portal in some ways, as to what is to happen.

I don't actually know or understand how much these skills can be developed or are mostly inborn...but I've come across some very odd situations which are either twilight zone-ish (old American tv show about the supernatural), or very real "powers" of some sort.

Couple of examples: my daughter woke one morning ahead of time. She's not usually awake ahead of me. She's 16, and this situation has only ever happened once to her. She told me about a very odd dream she had had. I was interested but basically we both forgot about it until much later in the day. She texted me from school later, ALL IN CAPS, somewhat freaked out by it. The dream had come true. This wasn't just a dream about drinking a hazelnut frapp in Starbucks (I've had many of those, where I'm in a situation where all my senses are activated in a dream, such as the flavour of the drink the smell of the place the music that is on, the visual of a certain person going by...but the dream is mostly a "nothing" as there is no real "message" in it, it's just something I remember when it happens that I had already dreamt about).

No this was a very scary situation for her, when it happened. The dream itself wasn't "scary" like a nightmare about monsters to a kid or even dying a horrible death yourself when you grow older. It was just "weird". But because it was so vivid, when it actually happened she panicked a bit. She had dreamt that her math teacher had come to school in a cast, having broken her foot carrying a basket of laundry down the stairs early in the morning. Daughter woke from this dream around 6:15 am...at pretty much exactly the same time that the math teacher DID FALL DOWN THE STAIRS and break her ankle. Carrying a laundry basket. Daughter and her teacher are very connected and spend a lot of time together. Teacher laughed and said to please next time dream she was winning the lottery or something. But it was kind of eerie. There's nothing my daughter "did" to try and predict this.

Now if my daughter did have a special "power", I wouldn't know the first thing about how to develop that or harness it or train it. I don't know that I would want to. And maybe in her case it would only come into play with people she is close to anyhow.

But some other more minor stories:

-twice my mom woke up in the dead of the night across the country from her family and insisted something was wrong. Upon calling, both times she found she was right. This was more of a "feeling" than a vivid visual as to what exactly was up. Once her mom had been taken to hospital thinking she was having heart trouble. Once her sister had been stung by a bee and had a bad reaction and become paralyzed.

-a great grandmother (possibly several times back, I'm not sure...) in my family was said to have had some powers. One story that remains about a specific time in her life was when her husband went out hunting one day, away all day, lost his pocket watch along the way, and when he got home was lamenting having lost such an item. Great grandmother purportedly basically walked out and across some fields to exactly the spot it was at, picked it up and gave it to him.

Anyhow.

Like I say this isn't only to do with tarot though I can see how some people might appreciate using tarot as a tool for what they might see. Whatever, and to each their own. But if things are pre-destined, what is so "wrong" in general about the idea that some people may well be able to predict some outcomes, based on their own specific capacities?


----------

